

Moving to Octopress From Wordpress - maybe_someday
http://humblecoder.co.uk/blog/2012/08/11/moving-to-octopress-from-wordpress/

======
PopaL
Have fund reading your blog on Internet Explorer (7 and 8, I suppose 9 works)
...

